# Feather Plucking?



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Today I went to change Trickee's papers and found a few tail feathers and then I found a small pile of small feathers. About 5-7 feathers in the pile. I'm wondering if he is feather plucking because I haven't really seen that much feathers in the bottom before. He is starting a head molt though as there are 2 pin feathers coming out of his head again. His tail feathers are also coming out as well but I was wondering if he could over plucking his feathers. I couldn't find any bald spots or places missing feathers. He does preen a lot about every 15-20 minutes he preens his back, tail feather (rarely) and under his wing. There is a light bald spot under both wings but I haven't really been concerned with it. Its mostly patchy and it just looks like nothing it supposed to come out under there.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I think Trickee is okay . If you see that he's been molting, it would be normal to find several feathers at once. Some molts are just heavier than others. Birds normally don't have much feathering under the wings.

Feather plucking is not as common as many newer pet bird owners think it is. Some species in the parrot family are more inclined than others to pluck (most often a medically based reason). It is not commonly seen in budgies. 

Here is a link on molting:
https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/104927-miserable-molting.html


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

When birds are molting they can feel very itchy which can lead to preening more often, maybe that is what Trickee is experiencing.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Often during a normal molt, feathers may accumulate over night on the cage floor by the dozen large and small. Trickee sounds normal to me.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with the responses you've received.
I'm sure Trickee is simply molting.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Here’s something else that should make you feel further at ease about Trickee... Just yesterday, it seems like my Mink had a feather explosion . There were tons of all types of feathers everywhere within a day. Having had budgies and parrots for many years, I can assure you that what you’re describing does happen, and at times much worse than you’ve found with Trickee. Sometimes they just have a super heavy molt, even if the individual doesn’t usually.


----------

